# Boyfriend's reaction to pregnancy very hurtful...



## Lily.Rose

_I'm 17 and absolutely terrified.
I'm not sure if I am pregnant yet or not, but this would be my second scare in a couple of months. Allow me to explain my story further. 
And please...no judging, I'm already stressed enough. :/_

Me and my boyfriend (we'll call him John) have been together for 2 years and 3 months now. We were both 15 when we started dating, I am now 17 and he is now 18. 
We recently just got back together after some problems in out relationship causing us to take a 2 month break from each other. (I'd rather not go into what it was about) Since being back together our relationship has never been better. John talks about the future more now and has even said that I am the only girl that he could see himself actually wanting to have a child with in the future.
The only problem is...last month we had a scare due to the fact that I was on an antibiotic, which as we all know cancel's out birth control. When it happened, he wasn't very happy, since we were so young, and he was a little angry that I forgot to tell him that I was on an antibiotic, but he told me that no matter what he loves me and that he would of course be there for me and care for the child.

Its been over a month and I'm scared once again that I may be pregnant.
I haven't told my boyfriend yet, only my 2 very close friends that always support me no matter what.
John and I were watching something on television today about a girl my age that was pregnant. John said "I don't want to have a baby until I'm out of college. Anytime before that would be a total and complete failure on my part."
...when he said that it broke my heart and I almost started crying. I told him that I had to go to the bathroom and just started bawling once I got there.
I'm sure that if I am pregnant, he will deal with it better, but I'm just terrified right now.

I feel so alone and isolated.
I have my friends,
but without the support of the father...
I don't know what I will do.



*And no...
Adoption is both out of the question for me.*


----------



## Brosey

Well, I can give you advice some advice even though I'm not a teen mum. No, anti-biotics don't cancel out birth control, infact the majority don't. Only a very small amount of anti-biotics have proved to make it less effective, and even then it's not a high percent.

Since you don't know if you're pregnant, this thread should be locked. But I think you need to start having more safe sex if you keep having scares and are not prepared for them.
All the best sweetie :flower:


----------



## v2007

:hugs:

You need to take a test chick. 

This thread will end up locked as you dont have a positive pregnancy test. 

If you are not, then you need to think about contraception :hugs:

V xxx


----------



## lilym

Try not to worry about it until you know for sure if you're pregnant or not. Take a test as soon as you can. If you're not pregnant, I suggest having a good talk with your boyfriend about this whole thing and decide on a safer way to have sex so you don't have to deal with this until you're ready. 
Like PP said, this thread will probably be locked since it's against policy to start threads about not being sure if you're pregnant in this section. Wait, test, then come back and we'll all be here for support.


----------



## x__amour

Test. :hugs:


----------



## cammy

As has been said, don't freak out and calm down till you take a test, because you may be freaking out over nothing. If it comes back positive then I suggest having a good long talk with your boyfriend. And this forum is great for support too. 
If it comes back negative maybe you should have a discussion with your boyfriend seeing as this is your second scare in a short amount of time, using more then one type of contraception would be a good idea too, if you are not wanting to have another scare or end up actually being pregnant.
Just calm down, take a test and see what happens.
And if it is positive come back, but unfortunately this thread will be locked as you aren't definately pregnant.
Goodluck with everything :D


----------



## Vickie

thread closed per forum rules and TOS:


> Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin.


----------

